

Shipping less mean more profits for HDD makers - vtry
http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20120613PR202.html

======
altrego99
So the wreckage made HDD manufactures realize that demand has been much higher
to justify higher pricing. In the immediate future they will make more units -
perhaps near the previous level - though prices will remain high to cash in
even more revenue. The prices then will take a very long time to fall back to
the past level due to natural competition :(

------
vtry
Scarcity = profit, abundance = no profit or loss, leading eventually to
scarcity.

